# Presidential Poll



## Edward (Feb 15, 2016)

Seeing the Presidential Quiz linked in Politics and Government, I decided to post an old, but more effective test.

Please pick one; individual results will not be shown. 

Candidate A - Conspires with leading media figures and politicians to cover up the effects of a debilitating illness. Habitually unfaithful to his wife with a series of mistresses. Chain smoker and a heavy drinker. Consults astrologers and consorts with crooked poltiticans.

Candidate B - Kicked out of office twice, sleeps until noon, used opium in college and drinks a quart of whiskey a day.

Candidate C - Decorated war hero, worked as an undercover counterintelligence agent, non-smoker, light drinker, loves dogs, and never unfaithful to his wife.


----------



## Gforce9 (Feb 15, 2016)

Edward,
I'm guessing you have something up your sleeve with this poll and I'm interested in the results, so I'll hold tight. What the bio's for the candidates doesn't show me is their political position, voting record, view of government, whether they have some governing religious belief,.... All of the "good" qualities listed above, I would prefer a military man (he knows the cost of war *and* the cost of non war), one who loves dogs, likes an occasional glass of Glenlivet Scotch, and is apparently faithful in at least one important area of his life. Given the little info above, candidate 1 is a typical politician (dirt bag) and candidate 2 is a lazy sloth, neither of which is qualified for high office. Unfortunately for us (the U.S.), everything is being turned upside-down and candidates 1&2 will be desirable to many....in fact, I think we've had such in our recent history........


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Feb 15, 2016)

I have seen this before so I won't spoil the surprise.


----------



## jwithnell (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm fairly sure I know who the first two are, but not C, though I'm guessing the latter will have a gotcha.


----------



## jwithnell (Feb 15, 2016)

Ah; got C.


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 15, 2016)

Candidate B and C aren't eligible to run in the US, which makes it easier.


----------



## JimmyH (Feb 15, 2016)

I cheated and did a google search so I know who is who. A by a long shot, though I have admiration for B. As for C liking dogs ...... I'm a cat person ......


----------



## arapahoepark (Feb 15, 2016)

Lovely. Guess who I voted after I found out.


----------



## Gforce9 (Feb 15, 2016)

Ha! I got it now.....


----------



## joejohnston3 (Feb 16, 2016)

I believe I know who C is, because I just read a biography of him, but I can't place A and B. Post answers soon, please!


----------



## Edward (Feb 16, 2016)

VictorBravo said:


> Candidate B and C aren't eligible to run in the US, which makes it easier.



If this was in P&G instead of humor, that might call for a comment about somewhere in the British Empire/Commonwealth. Or a candidate running in a different country than that in which he was born  (No, that isn't a comment about former candidate George Romney. )


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Feb 16, 2016)

I am pretty positive I know "A" and "C." Still working on thinking through "B". Or I guess I could just cheat and google it.


----------



## OPC'n (Feb 16, 2016)

I voted for C bc he loves dogs


----------



## Andres (Feb 16, 2016)

I wouldn't vote for any based on those qualifications alone.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Feb 16, 2016)

I am kicking myself for not seeing "B" immediately. A and C were obvious (even wordsmithed as they are) to me as a history buff. B should have added "chained smoked cigars."


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 16, 2016)

What about another option?

D. Named after a prominent OT character, trained in seminary, but found his true calling in politics.


----------



## JimmyH (Feb 16, 2016)

GulfCoast Presbyterian said:


> I am kicking myself for not seeing "B" immediately. A and C were obvious (even wordsmithed as they are) to me as a history buff. B should have added "chained smoked cigars."



I initially thought that A was JFK. I was stumped with B because I thought the quiz was limited to past presidents of the USA and I didn't know of any that drank that much liquor. Maybe Grant ? 

C voters will be quite miffed once they find out who they voted for.


----------



## Edward (Mar 9, 2016)

Since this ran out of steam several weeks ago, and most of you have figured it out, let me get the answer key posted before the thread locks itself

Candidate A - Roosevelt
Candidate B - Churchill
Candidate C - Hitler


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 9, 2016)

I'd vote for Candidate D, a write-in.... the only candidate with a Zombie Preparedness Plan and who promises free ponies for all!


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Mar 9, 2016)

I seriously doubt that Churchill slept till noon during the war.


----------



## Edward (Mar 9, 2016)

Pergamum said:


> the only candidate with a Zombie Preparedness Plan and who promises free ponies for all!



Well, I wouldn't compromise like you If they can't promise free unicorns, I won't settle for the free pony candidate.


----------



## Edward (Mar 9, 2016)

Bill The Baptist said:


> I seriously doubt that Churchill slept till noon during the war.



He claimed to work in bed until midday; he generally didn't show up at the War Cabinet until after noon.


----------



## Mr. Bultitude (Mar 9, 2016)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> What about another option?
> 
> D. Named after a prominent OT character, trained in seminary, but found his true calling in politics.



My first thought was Joseph Smith, but I think you're referring to Abraham Kuyper.


----------

